# Meet Lomu, my bullmastiff



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Hi,
Just joined this forum and wanted to introduce my (almost) 7 m.o. bullmastiff: Lomu

@ 6 weeks at the breeder´s place









@3 months: at home with his sister









at the park enjoying the nice Portuguese weather
(it is not a "dog park" as you know it, just a regular park where people go and take their dogs and/or children)

















And a sequence I like to call "the shrinking coach"
@ 2,5 months








@ 4+ months








@ 6,5 months









Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

What a beautiful boy, and I think the whole house is shrinking, not just the couch.


----------



## HazelBlessed02 (May 30, 2016)

So pretty!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

I just want to squish him!!! BEAUTIFUL!! And he looks like such a grounded pup!!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome to DF. Nice to see a familiar face pop in


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Hiraeth


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

He is beautiful! Looks wise already


----------



## glendadogs (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks very seriously! Great photos!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Gorgeous boy! One of my very favorite breeds and I love his coloring.


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words.
He just turned 8 months and weighed in at 42kgs (92.6 lbs). 
And he started lifting the leg to pee. Still not very good at it, but some practice is requiered, eh eh 
I have to take some pics one of these days


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see the updated photos.


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I took 2 (terrible) cell pics when we went out for a coffee last evening. 

Here they are:


images hosting

He jus reached 9 months and ~100 lbs


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is so sweet looking. I love that black mask, makes me want to land a big kiss on his cheeks.


----------



## esuastegui (Aug 8, 2016)

He exudes power and confidence! A good example of the breed, I think.


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I left Lomu with the breeder for the weekend while I was away. 
He told me he loved his movements and sent me this picture with the cap: "Lomu belongs in a ring; you have to let me show him at the juniors". 
I am not a fan of the idea, but am starting to consider it. We´ll see.
Anyway, here is he pic


eta: he is 9months old


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

He looks very nice!! I like his head a lot and he has a gorgeous dark mask


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

agree he has a beautiful masculine head and gorgeous body picture from the breeder.. growing out evenly and balanced. what are you feeding him. am interest in learning how these XXL breeds grow into themselves.


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Thank you.

Patricia,
The staple is TOTW (salmon and bison kibble mixed), presently 4 cups, i.e. around 600g (1.3lbs) per day divided in two meals.
I top it with 200-250g (~0.44-0.55 lbs) pre-prepared barf rolls or an egg (once a week/every 2 weeks) or tuna (once/twice a week).


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Pics taken last week when I went out to dine with a few friends...and Lomu off course.

He is now 10,5 months old and 107 lbs


















And, of course, the goofy face


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Love him!

*too short*


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Aww look at that face! He's growing up so beautiful! Are you planning on showing him?


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Thanks

Prozax,
Perhaps in late 2016-2017. We´ll see


----------



## ronp10 (Jul 2, 2016)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

Lomu turned 11 months yesterday and weighed in at 50.4 kgs/ 111 lbs

He was not in the mood for pics but...I insisted


----------

